# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #19423 - Προσπάθεια για κόμβο στον Άγιο Ελευθέριο - Πατήσια

## xtnd

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Αποφάσισα και εγώ τώρα που μπήκα στο νέο μου σπίτι να στήσω μερικά πράγματα. Έλεγα να μην βάλω client και να πάω κατευθείαν σε κόμβο. Έλεγχο από την ταράτσα μου δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα αλλά θα γίνει και αυτό (αν καταφέρω και βρω κάποιον να με βοηθήσει).
Για εξοπλισμό έχω σκεφτεί με την βοήθεια ενός φίλου τα παρακάτω:

1x MikroTik Routerboard 435G (Level 5)
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/sbc/mi...g-level-5.html

2x 5150-5850MHz 29dBi DieCast N Female integrated connector
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/antenn...connector.html

2x N Male to N Female Jumper cable, 400 type, 3 meter
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/cables...e-3-meter.html

2x Pigtail cable, I-PEX to N male connector
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/pigtai...connector.html

2x Mikrotik R52Hn
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/minipc...tik-r52hn.html

1x Alubox/333 Outdoor IP65 Case
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=72

Και ίσως

1x Interline Horizon 12dBi / 2.4GHz
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/antenn...bi-2.4ghz.html

1x Mikrotik R52Hn
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/minipc...tik-r52hn.html

Στο δίκτυο αυτό θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν 3 linux servers με ότι χρειαστεί η κοινότητα. Και ίσως καταφέρω να συνδέσω και μία γραμμή DSL στα 15mbit.
Θα ήθελα πολύ την γνώμη σας για όλα αυτά. Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## nikolas_350

Με της κάρτες που έχεις επιλέξει δεν ταιριάζουν τα Pigtail cable, I-PEX αλλά 
Pigtail Cable MMCX -> N type Female http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/pigtai...le-0.30cm.html 
και το καλώδιο να μην είναι επέκτασης αλλά με αρσενικό βύσμα και από της δυο πλευρές http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/cables...e-3-meter.html 
Επίσης να αποφύγεις την omni με 12db, καλύτερα να προτιμήσεις με 9db

----------


## xtnd

> Με της κάρτες που έχεις επιλέξει δεν ταιριάζουν τα Pigtail cable, I-PEX αλλά 
> Pigtail Cable MMCX -> N type Female http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/pigtai...le-0.30cm.html 
> και το καλώδιο να μην είναι επέκτασης αλλά με αρσενικό βύσμα και από της δυο πλευρές http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/cables...e-3-meter.html 
> Επίσης να αποφύγεις την omni με 12db, καλύτερα να προτιμήσεις με 9db


Ναι το είδα μετά αλλά ήμουν έτοιμος να κοιμηθώ και το άφησα έτσι. Για την omni ακόμα το σκέφτομαι. Θέλω να δω αν θα χρειαστεί ή όχι.

----------


## vgolden

υπάρχει μια omni αχρησιμοποίητη, εάν σε ενδιαφέρει πές μου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλησπέρα! Είμαστε αρκετοί κόμβοι στην περιοχή και νομίζω υπάρχουν κάποιοι που ψάχνουν για link. Αν βάλεις φωτογραφίες στο WiND, θα βοηθήσει. Μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε μία συνάντηση στο hackerspace να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## ntrits

Για ότι θες στείλε μήνυμα και από δω.

----------


## romias

Καλώς ήρθες.
Μαζί με τις φωτό βάλε και το σωστό ύψος της ταράτσας σου,γιατί αν ισχεί αυτό που έχεις δηλώσει.μονοκατοικία θα είναι δύσκολο για πελάτη,πόσο μάλλον για bb.
Ευελπιστούσα πως θα μπορούσες να μπεις ανάμεσα σε ένα από τα λινκ μου άλλα δυστυχώς έχω κτήρια προς την περιοχή σου και υπάρχει και υψομετρική διαφορά,σύμφωνα με το wind.
Αν έχεις σκοπό να σηκώσεις και access point και να δέχεσαι πελάτες,τότε είναι απαραίτητη η omni.

----------


## xtnd

> Καλώς ήρθες.
> Μαζί με τις φωτό βάλε και το σωστό ύψος της ταράτσας σου,γιατί αν ισχεί αυτό που έχεις δηλώσει.μονοκατοικία θα είναι δύσκολο για πελάτη,πόσο μάλλον για bb.
> Ευελπιστούσα πως θα μπορούσες να μπεις ανάμεσα σε ένα από τα λινκ μου άλλα δυστυχώς έχω κτήρια προς την περιοχή σου και υπάρχει και υψομετρική διαφορά,σύμφωνα με το wind.
> Αν έχεις σκοπό να σηκώσεις και access point και να δέχεσαι πελάτες,τότε είναι απαραίτητη η omni.


Δεν είναι μονοκατοικία είναι πολυκατοικία 7 ορόφων απλά δεν ξέρω ακόμα το ύψος για να το περάσω μέσα.

----------


## akakios

> Δεν είναι μονοκατοικία είναι πολυκατοικία 7 ορόφων απλά δεν ξέρω ακόμα το ύψος για να το περάσω μέσα.


Μπορείς να βαλεις στο περιπου 2.40μ - 2.60μ ανα οροφο.
Αλλιως *φορητο* *gps* στο χερι και μετρας το υψομετρο στην ταρατσα και αφαιρεις το υψομετρο απο τον δρομο.

----------


## chrismarine

καλός σε βρήκαμε γείτονα ,καλή χρονιά ,εάν θέλεις μπορώ να σπάσω κάποιο λινκ κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως για να μπεις εσύ ανάμεσα ,και έτσι να κάνεις μια καλή αρχή !!

----------


## xtnd

Μετά λοιπόν από τις "λίγες" μέρες που πέρασαν επιτέλους σήμερα θα έρθουν και τα χρήματα για τους εξοπλισμούς του κόμβου. Αν όλα πάνε καλά λοιπόν από το απόγευμα και μετά θα μπορώ να ξεκινήσω τις αγορές. Αν κάποιος έχει να προτείνει καταστήματα ή ότι άλλο πιστεύει θα βοηθήσει είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Επίσης σήμερα θα ετοιμαστεί και ο πρώτος από τους 3 Linux Server που θα τρέχουν στον κόμβο για ότι χρειαστεί, είτε αυτό είναι hosting (αν και υπάρχουν άπλετα TerraByte σε dedicated που συντηρώ σε Datacenter), είτε για DNS είτε για ότι άλλο είναι.

----------


## romias

Αρχικά επειδη μου φάνηκες αποφασισμένος για τον εξοπλισμό είπα να μην σε επηρεάσω.
Αφού όμως ζητάς γνώμες εχω να σου πώ πολλά.
Κατ αρχήν το rb433 κατά την γνώμη μου είναι πεταμένα λεπτά.Να προτιμήσεις routerstation pro,όσο υπάρχουν ακόμα διαθέσημα στην αγορά σύγκρινε μόνος σου τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά..Ακόμα και να χρειάζεσε τις δύο παραπάνο pci,προτίμησε 2 χ routerstation pro,διπλάσια επεξεργαστική ισχή με λιγότερα χρήματα.
Οσο για τις κάρτες σου προτείνω winstron dnma-92.
H ίδια κάρτα με την r52n σε καλύτερη τιμή και καλύτερες επιδόσεις.
Τέλος θα σου προτείνω πιάτα 80cm με feeder για κεραίες.

----------


## xtnd

Δεν είμαι αποφασισμένος για τον εξοπλισμό. Να σου πω τι εννοώ. Όπως τα έχω υπολογίσει όσο αφορά το πιο σημαντικό θέμα από όλα, δηλαδή το χρηματικό, το μέγιστο ποσό αυτή την στιγμή για όλα το υπολόγισα στα 500 ευρώ. Και τόσα έχω βάλει στην άκρη για αυτό τον σκοπό (αν μου τα δώσουν ποτέ δηλαδή). Από εκεί και πέρα έγραψα εδώ το όλο θέμα για να μου πείτε και εσείς τι πιστεύεται καλύτερο. Σημασία έχει να "γίνει η δουλειά" σωστά όχι να διαλέξω την μία μάρκα από την άλλη. Έτσι και αλλιώς αυτός είναι ο πρώτος μου κόμβος με σκοπό να ακολουθήσουν άλλοι 2 στην ίδια περιοχή και μετά αν όλα πάνε καλά να συνδεθεί και μία VDSL επάνω. 

Θα κοιτάξω το RouterStation που μου έδωσες. Για τα πιάτα έχω ένα θέμα μόνο για δύο λόγους: 1) δεν ξέρω πόσο καλά θα "κάτσουν" στα άλλα άτομα της πολυκατοικίας και 2) θα θέλουν καλύτερο στήριγμα σε σχέση με τις Grid. Αλλά και πάλι αν πιστεύεται ότι είναι πιο καλό θα πάω σε πιάτα και τελειώνει το θέμα.  ::

----------


## romias

Με αυτά που σου προτείνω γίνετε η δουλεία σωστότατα,δεν έχει να κάνει με μάρκες.
Υπάρχει και η λύση του ταρατσοπισι μετά,με περισσότερη επεξεργαστική ισχύ μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ρευματος και ευπάθεια.
Τα πιάτα είναι το ιδανικό,η grid ,απλά δεν είναι κακιά

----------


## xtnd

Pc έλεγα να μην βάλω στην ταράτσα από την στιγμή που μπορεί να γίνει η δουλειά πιο απλά. Οπότε κοιτάω για 2 πιάτα 80αρια αντί για grid.

----------


## chrismarine

πιάτα gibertiny αλουμινίου 80 Νιρβάνα 24-26 γκαγκας ,πες του για το awmn !
επίσης δες και http://www.skroutz.gr/s/417264/Mikro...ve-Level4.html ,είναι μια ευέλικτη και διακριτική λύση !

----------


## xtnd

Και ναι επιτέλους έχουμε φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα μου.

IMAG0049.jpg IMAG0048.jpg IMAG0047.jpg IMAG0046.jpg IMAG0040.jpg IMAG0039.jpg IMAG0038.jpg IMAG0036.jpg IMAG0033.jpg IMAG0050.jpg

Εδώ έχουμε την μέση της ταράτσας
IMAG0041.jpg IMAG0042.jpg

Εδώ έχω σκοπό να βάλω ιστό και να το στερεώσω στον τοίχο
IMAG0043.jpg IMAG0044.jpg

Και μετά με ethernet καλώδιο μέχρι κάτω εκεί που φαίνετε ένα λευκό δορυφορικό πιατάκι. Λέω να βάλω και το καλώδιο μέσα σε σωλήνα για προστασία. Αξίζει ή μπα;
IMAG0045.jpg

Νομίζω ότι και έχω και οπτική επαφή με το Hackerspace από εδώ.
IMAG0037.jpg

----------


## chrismarine

θεωρητικά και εάν δεν μας κόβει κανένας εκτός των πολεοδομικών δεδομένων!! κάπου στην no 4 φώτο είμαι και εγώ !, 
τώρα το utp κάλο θα ήταν να το βάλεις σε σωλήνα ,μόνο σε σημεία που είναι οριζόντια ,ειδάλλως στο κάθετο χύμα ,άπλα κάρφωσε ένα ροκκακι επάνω και ενα κατω !, έχοντας αφήσει κάποια μπόσικα έτσι ώστε να μην πάρει ένταση από το σημείο που πέφτει λόγο βάρους

----------


## xtnd

Από τις δικές σου και τις δικές μου φωτογραφίες δείχνει να φαινόμαστε οπτικά. Εσύ ποιο link λες να "σπάσεις" για να μπω ανάμεσα; Για να δω αν βλέπω και την άλλη πλευρά του link σου.

----------


## chrismarine

έχω ένα λινκ με gounara το οποίο κοιτάει προς τα εσένα και λίγο ποιο χαμηλά ,σίγουρα τον βλέπεις γιατί είναι ουρανοξύστης ,το λινκ αυτό παίζει απροβλημάτιστα με 0db -58 εδώ και 2 χρόνια, και δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα δυσαρέσκειας ,άπλα σπάζοντας το λινκ έχεις γίνει κόμβος σε μια μέρα,και μετά συνεχίζεις για άλλα. 
φυσικά για να υλοποιηθεί θα πρέπει να θέλει και ο απέναντι ! οπότε pm για συνεννόηση 
όταν είσαι έτοιμος από πλευράς εξοπλισμού κτλ

----------


## klarabel

Εχω και εγώ ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει προς τα εκεί (το λίνκ που μας έκοψε μια πολυκατοικία με τον SV1EFO). 
Οταν το πάρεις απόφαση, όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι εδώ γύρω.

----------


## xtnd

Δεν είναι θέμα απόφασης. Την πέμπτη θα γίνουν οι αγορές και παρασκευή θα ξεκινήσω τα στησίματα στην ταράτσα.

----------


## spooky

Καλώς ήρθες στο Awmn. Έχω τον κόμβο 3733 και πρέπει να έχουνε και οπτική .αν θελεις κοιτάμε την πιθανότητα ενός bb link.

----------


## xtnd

Αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή βεβαίως.

----------


## ntrits

Ταρατσάδα αύριο θεού ΄θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος για στήσιμο ιστού.
Αν είναι κανείς χασομέρης ένα καφέ τον κερνάμε!

----------


## xtnd

Και αφού θέλησε ο θεός... 3 νεαρά Interfaces μόνα ψάχνονται.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marius

> Και αφού θέλησε ο θεός... 3 νεαρά Interfaces μόνα ψάχνονται.


Εχω και εγω διαθεσιμο IF απο το Καματερο.

----------


## chrismarine

19423-01 στους 5180 ! με -80 ,προς τα που βλέπει ?

----------


## xtnd

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι γυρισμένο προς τα σένα αλλά θέλει κεντράρισμα.

----------


## ntrits

Δύο χτεσινές φώτο από το στήσιμο του κόμβου.

IMG_9701.jpg IMG_9693.jpg

Έγινε και το πρώτο δοκιμαστικό λίνκ με gounara2

----------


## romias

Ωραία πράγματα.Μπράβο.
Τελικά τι εξολισμός χρησιμοποιήθηκε?

----------


## ntrits

Routerbard 433AH
3 mini-pc
Κεραίες όπως τις βλέπεις!  ::

----------


## xtnd

Romias, στα επόμενα όμως θα μπει routerstation pro για να έχω άποψη και από τα δύο. Το είχα πει και στον ntrits αυτό.

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο παιδιά, μια χαρά τα βλέπω.

Θοδωρή λαστιχοταινία και ταινία να βάλεις στις ενώσεις των καλωδίων με το κουτί και με τις κεραίες.

----------


## xtnd

Κάτσε πρώτα να τις κεντράρω και μετά θα μπουν. Βέβαια όπως βλέπεις δεν υπάρχουν ούτε αστέρες ούτε συρματόσχοινα ούτε τίποτε άλλο παρά 3 ενώσεις στον τοίχο. Ίσως όμως τα Γ θα έπρεπε να είναι 3 αλλά δεν πειράζει.

----------


## klarabel

Σου απάντησα. Εχεις pm. 
Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια αν δοκιμάζατε και με κάποιον εκεί γύρω για βοήθεια αλλά και για την διαδικασία τουλάχιστον στην αρχή.
Δοκίμασε και τα ξαναλέμε, αν "βλέπεις" το AP κάνεις connect και το κεντράρουμε μαζί στην συνέχεια.

----------


## tsatasos

> Κάτσε πρώτα να τις κεντράρω και μετά θα μπουν. Βέβαια όπως βλέπεις δεν υπάρχουν ούτε αστέρες ούτε συρματόσχοινα ούτε τίποτε άλλο παρά 3 ενώσεις στον τοίχο. Ίσως όμως τα Γ θα έπρεπε να είναι 3 αλλά δεν πειράζει.


Ναι όντως δεν χρειάστηκε συρματόσχοινο επειδή απότι βλέπω ο ιστός δεν είναι ολόκληρος ο 6m αλλά 4m?

----------

